# Tutorial Contest Winner September 2007: magi



## user79 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *magi *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. *Magi *will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *magi*, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out *magi's* winning tutorial here:

"Pompous Delft"


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 30, 2007)

congrats...


----------



## Holly (Sep 30, 2007)

Grats!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 30, 2007)

:congrats: magi


----------



## Rene (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## allthatglamour (Sep 30, 2007)

Stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay ~ congrats! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 30, 2007)

simply beautiful.  well deserved!


----------



## nunu (Sep 30, 2007)

congrats magi!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 30, 2007)

WooHoooo Congrats magi!!


----------



## nics1972 (Oct 1, 2007)

:congrats:


----------



## anjdes (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations magi, you've earned it!


----------



## pichima (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulations magi!!!
xx


----------



## frocher (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations!  This look was fabulous.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 1, 2007)

Woot! Congrats & great job!


----------



## ambert9791 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats you deserve it it was gorgeous.


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Magi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome tut.


----------



## socalmacfan (Oct 14, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful.  You make it look so easy.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 15, 2007)

congratulations you look amazing


----------

